# Good Books



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

Now I am always on this site looking and reading and I have been for about 2 years and i have had some frogs of my own but i was wondering what are some good books you guys could recommend for reading about breeding and caring


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

a few good reads are; 

*POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY* 










Poison Dart Frogs









a little out dated but a good one to have none the less.

*Poison Frogs of the Family Dendrobatidae: Jewels of the Rainforest*


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Professional Breeders Series-Poison Frogs
by W.Schmidt, F.W. Henkel

John


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you all very much....is the jewels of the rainforest the one that's outdated? I am assuming so.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

> thank you all very much....is the jewels of the rainforest the one that's outdated? I am assuming so.


yes, it still has allot of good info. but as far as classifications of species and locals it way old.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

My Jewels of the Rainforest book looks completely different then that. I'll post up a pic later.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah they also come with one with the histo's on it. they come with 2 different covers.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's my cover.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

*







*
*Dendrobatidae: A Fantastic Journey Through Ecuador, Peru, and Colombia* (Siegfried P. Christmann)

You used to be able to obtain the 3-volume set through Black Jungle and I believe ABG. However, I'm not sure if either carries the set any longer--you would have to ask.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I vote "The Origin of Species" by Charles Darwin. Albeit a very hard read, once you get used to the dialect, there is a TON of really interesting information and ideas inside of it. Just beware....You have to understand run-on language. 

-Matt


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I love that second book, just got it and can't put it down!




sounddrive said:


> a few good reads are;
> 
> *POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY*
> 
> ...


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

We'll have a book published soon that will hopefully be a good one for beginners.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay. So I dont know if I have offended anyone by my choice of book that I added to this thread, but I have received some negative feedback for my opinion. The origin of species is a very good book with a ton of information in it and I believe everyone should read it due to the topic that it is on. If you dont agree with evolution and have a creationism mindset, that is completely fine. Reading that book is only going to give you some information on the other side of the topic and you'll either agree with it and change you opinions some, or it will make you more steadfast in the ideas already instilled in you. 

The name of the thread is called "Good Books" and I just dont see what the negative reputation point given me was due to. It in no way was meant to offend anyone, and the "humor" that someone read my post as was not me trying to be funny at all. I am very serious about the book that I added to this thread. 

Im just trying to understand how I've offended someone and how I have strayed away from the topic of the thread. I dont believe that I have strayed off topic at all and didnt deserve the bad mark I got for it. 

To reiterate my original post, I still believe that "The Origin of Species" is a good book and would recommend it to anyone.

-Matt


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

McBobs said:


> Okay. So I dont know if I have offended anyone by my choice of book that I added to this thread, but I have received some negative feedback for my opinion. The origin of species is a very good book with a ton of information in it and I believe everyone should read it due to the topic that it is on. If you dont agree with evolution and have a creationism mindset, that is completely fine. Reading that book is only going to give you some information on the other side of the topic and you'll either agree with it and change you opinions some, or it will make you more steadfast in the ideas already instilled in you.
> 
> The name of the thread is called "Good Books" and I just dont see what the negative reputation point given me was due to. It in no way was meant to offend anyone, and the "humor" that someone read my post as was not me trying to be funny at all. I am very serious about the book that I added to this thread.
> 
> ...


a really good book to read. and you are not lieing about the run on language


another good book to have would be the amphibian medicine and captive husbandry by Dr. Kevin Wright 

Amazon.com: Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry: Brent R. Whitaker, Kevin N. Wright: Books


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

well i believe I meant frogging books about care and breedding etc.... and if you want to read a good book outside of this read Jurassic Park or the Hobbit...lol


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm a big fan of The Origin of Species - I have a 2 volume set from 1893 on my bookshelf 2 feet from my bed. I'm guessing that someone thought a post about that did not belong in a thread about good books to read about dart frogs, and I agree with them. I've read it a few times, and don't recall dendrobatids being mentioned. Now, if you were to start a thread in the Lounge . . .
I've read the books mentioned (with the exception of Poison Frogs: Biology, Species, and Captive Husbandry and the three volume set - maybe after I pay off school ), and agree with what's already been said - they are great books to read (and look at pictures!).

And I think Darwin and Faukner would have gotten along great . . .


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I think, and I do have most of these books, are good books. It depends on the experience and knowledge levels of a person has that sets the right tone on what books are good for them and not someone else. Most books I have come are better than others and some are just terrible. I have done a lot of research on this due to the book I am writing, which should be out here in a month or so if everything goes right. BUT over overall the books listed have their good and bad points, it is what you are looking to learn and take from that will probably set your opinions one way or the other.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, nothing here to read about care, etc., but the eye candy makes these two books worth owning.

Thomas Marent - Frog









Thomas Marent - Rainforest









Gorgeous pictures to drool over!

Deb


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Also from the early to mid 80's.. Zimmerman books.. and the first Dendrobatid specific society journals... I.S.S.D. (see below image).. then there was the first "bible" for breeders.. Posion Frogs, by Ralf Heselhaus...


----------

